# Peer Pressure, Western Traits And Relationships



## Harvir007 (Aug 22, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-07a0642e-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><i><strong>Editorial</strong></i>: This edition of the newsletter focuses on an intriguing topic shared by one of our young new members and surely vouches for some soul-searching...<br /><br /><strong>Peer Pressure, Western Traits and Relationships</strong> <br /><br />Well im living in a country (UK) who's culture is so very different to the 'punjabi' culture. Im bound to do what my friends do right? It is human nature but I mean through the course of 4 years 10-14 I learnt quite a bit, about religion and what science has against it. I even questioned whether there was a god. But I have realised that there is a god and that the sikh view that god can be non-anthropomorphic satisfied my curiosity. But I have people asking questions about my religion and also saying that there is no such thing as god, but if you don't what god is then you cannot say he doesn't exist right?<br /><br />I also cut my hair when I was 10 and regret that everyday of my life, but at the time my mum and dad were too foolish to educate me on the guru's teachings so here comes into play a brilliant piece of technology: the internet. what one page told me in 5 minutes isn't what they told me in 10 years.<br /><br />Now, onto peer pressure, I as a young lad who is brought up in society that has no holds barred is extremely difficult, as I am 'different' but that doesn't stop friends asking me if I want to drink cause I know that one sip of alcohol and a madman enters the mind. But whose to explain to these ignorant people that what you found out now, our guru's found out 400+ years earlier.<br /><br /><strong>Please respond to this topic at the following link</strong>: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-youth/31953-peer-pressure-western-traits-and-relationships.html">Peer Pressure, Western Traits and Relationships</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />SPN Administrator<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/misc.php?do=donate">Please Donate. Support Us.</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 23-Aug-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 20-Aug-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31953">Peer pressure, western traits and relationships</a><br /></td>	<td>Harvir007</td>	<td>23-Aug-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>03:13 AM, 23-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31951">Sikh homeland in Kashmir</a><br /></td>	<td>vectus</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>57</td>	<td>17:04 PM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>vectus</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31950">United Sikhs gives cash aid to flood hit farmers in Punjab</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>05:23 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31949">The Transformation of the Sikh Army into a European Model</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>51</td>	<td>05:12 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31948">Together in prayer</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>05:07 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31947">Members of anti-Sikhs riot victim organisations clash at DC office</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>05:03 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31946">Canada's first Sikh MP Gurbax Singh Malhi</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>05:00 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31945">Victim of Torture: Medical report of Kulwant Singh</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>50</td>	<td>23:21 PM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>findingmyway</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31944">On Either Side, Punjab is Punjab</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>03:57 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31943">Camp Gian 2010</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>03:51 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31942">1 in 5 Americans See Obama as 'Muslim'A new public opinion poll shows 18 percent of Americans wrongly believe President Barack Obama is a Muslim.</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>03:23 AM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31941">The second coming</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>64</td>	<td>23:45 PM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31940">We aint human without fear...</a><br /></td>	<td>Navdeep88</td>	<td>22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>43</td>	<td>00:51 AM, 23-Aug-2010</td>	<td>ik-jivan</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31939">Can a Citizen be deprived of to view the site of Punjab Government.</a><br /></td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>21-Aug-2010</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>21:07 PM, 22-Aug-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31937">300 Children take part in singing, reciting and  speaking contest (Khalsacare LA)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>21-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>21:14 PM, 21-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31668">Which images of Sikh Gurus, Sants or shaheeds offend or hurt your religious sentiments? Please check</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Posters of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Calendars with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Postcards of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="40" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">e-cards for gurpurabs with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Animated videos of the janamsakhis of the Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Gurbani kirtan videos with pictures of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="25" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of Gurdwaras </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of private homes </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="40" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in books about Sikhism </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in articles on the Internet or in magazines </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">None of the above </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="85" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other. Kindly tell us about it in the discussion thread.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 20-Aug-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>27 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>35 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>115 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

